# Pirates of the Caribbean theme on Piano--wow!



## Piano Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

http://youtu.be/NzGgX1DihPw


----------



## Skyler (Jul 15, 2011)

You realize they autotuned that, right?

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

Kidding. That's awesome. I love how he sits on the piano at the end. =D


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, that was fun to watch. I'm a pianist...made me want to go figure out how to play that!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is the Harry Potter theme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-rLrMGBUv4&NR=1


----------

